# Deer hunters - Binos....



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Alright, I have thought of this many times while out hunting. It seems like every year I find myself walking, and run into another group, or see others hunting. I always grab my binos to look and find myself looking at the end of a barrel and a scope. :eyeroll: Does anyone else have this happen to them? I saw ONE yes ONE other hunter this year that had a pair of Binos on there chest. How in the heck can you deer hunt without them?

I have had it run through my head many times as I am looking at them aim at me... What would they do if they saw me lower my binos, raise my gun and aim at them?

It is a huge pet peeve of mine! Am I alone on this?


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Alright, I have thought of this many times while out hunting. It seems like every year I find myself walking, and run into another group, or see others hunting. I always grab my binos to look and find myself looking at the end of a barrel and a scope. :eyeroll: Does anyone else have this happen to them? I saw ONE yes ONE other hunter this year that had a pair of Binos on there chest. How in the heck can you deer hunt without them?
> 
> I have had it run through my head many times as I am looking at them aim at me... What would they do if they saw me lower my binos, raise my gun and aim at them?
> 
> It is a huge pet peeve of mine! Am I alone on this?


With you 100%. Never understood why people do this.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I agree. I never leave the truck without them. I too see very few other hunters with them though.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Happens every year


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

I am going to go against your comment saying they are essentail, I hunt thick swamps and don't use them. But I also only pull up my gun when I see a deer.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Can't hunt without mine !!!! I can't remember the strap I have, but it keeps them tight to the chest at all times and the system allows them to be raised easily and comfortably!!


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

This bit is in a dead heat with road shooters as my biggest bellyache when it comes to deer hunting.

As far as I'm concerned binocs are essential gear, not just for spotting & examining deer & the shot path, but for SAFETY!!!! I go so far as to carry an extra set of Bushnell Trophy 8X25 compacts in my pack, in addition to the full size 8X40's I carry (I use a long strap and carry them across my body under the arm, occasionally I use the Bino-Buddy system in warm weather) and the 20X compact spotting scope also in the pack.

That way I always have a spare and in the rare instance when I hunt with someone, they can't use the excuse that they forgot theirs.

"Hey, no problem, I have an extra pair here you can borrow today"...


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

One of my buddies back in college (100 BC) didn't have binos for our first few deer seasons and I would catch him looking at me through his scope. I'd drop my binos and look at him though my scope and flip him the bird! It's funny now, but it's unsafe and unnerving to see that. I would really be ****** if someone was looking at me through their scope now, especially if I didn't know them.
I don't know how you can hunt deer on the prairie without a good pair of binos?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I am going to go against your comment saying they are essentail, I hunt thick swamps and don't use them.


And I suspect you are only seeing 1/2 the deer you could be seeing. There is a lot of equipment I can live without while hunting but binos are not one of them. I consider them even more important than my weapon.
It amazes me that guys will spend hours sitting in a stand and not put their binos to their eyes unless they think they see something. Binos are a searching tool. If I am sitting at least 1/2 my time is spent looking through my binos. Just the other day I was glassing heavy brush and spotted a deer moving toward me barely 25 yards from me. When I dropped the binos I could no longer see it but was prepared when it appeared out of the brush not 10 yards away. I can't count the number of times I have arrived at a vantage point to find another hunter there who has seen nothing, yet within 15 -20 minutes of glassing I have been able to locate deer. It amazes me the junk guys will spend their money on to improve their hunting but ignore this basic tool.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

DAKOTA! Ding Ding Ding! I use my Binos in low light conditions in my stand.... YES I can see better with my Binos in low light then my eyes!  Anyways you may catch a leg, antler, tail flick etc. I hunt in some areas that are the same and I would be lost without!

Pecker! Kinda like these?









Kinda hard to see them on the front of my chest.... but they are there!

Ohh and that buck would still be alive if it wasn't for them! :lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Pecker! Kinda like these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir, that's what I use! I put them on the minute I leave the hunting shack!! The one time I forgot them this fall it was almost like a panic!!


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

dakotashooter2 said:


> > I am going to go against your comment saying they are essentail, I hunt thick swamps and don't use them.
> 
> 
> And I suspect you are only seeing 1/2 the deer you could be seeing. There is a lot of equipment I can live without while hunting but binos are not one of them. I consider them even more important than my weapon.
> It amazes me that guys will spend hours sitting in a stand and not put their binos to their eyes unless they think they see something. Binos are a searching tool. If I am sitting at least 1/2 my time is spent looking through my binos. Just the other day I was glassing heavy brush and spotted a deer moving toward me barely 25 yards from me. When I dropped the binos I could no longer see it but was prepared when it appeared out of the brush not 10 yards away. I can't count the number of times I have arrived at a vantage point to find another hunter there who has seen nothing, yet within 15 -20 minutes of glassing I have been able to locate deer. It amazes me the junk guys will spend their money on to improve their hunting but ignore this basic tool.


I would take that bet, I think my eyes are good enough to see a deer 75 yards away. Not to say they are a bad thing but I have heard of stories when people see a deer they look threw there bino's and waste to much time and by the time they get the gun up the deer is gone. When I have 4-5 seconds to make a shot on a deer the last thing I want is something else to fumble with. Just my 0.02


----------

